# I have no zest for life. No interests at all.



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry if this is not the right section to post this in. If it is, please move it immediately. 

For months now I've realized that I have 0 interest in anything. I tried the social thing by playing Magic: The Gathering at my local comic book store. I felt really self-conscious there because the store isn't that big and on Friday nights it's packed. Plus (and I'm not trying to play "the race card" but) I was like 1 of 3 of the only non-white guys there. The other two were one black guy and one asian guy. Not only was the packed store a problem but I wasn't getting any better at the game. Instead of trying to help me get better they just crushed me and gave me half-a**ed advice at the end. So I quit.

Next I try the gamer thing. I've been an off and on gamer for years and I was really good at the games I played so I thought this would be fun. I got my Xbox 360, LIVE Gold account and I had bought like 10 games before I bought the console. Sadly my interest in games had faded. I was super excited about playing the 360 and going online but for some reason when I got everything I wanted, it didn't matter. I just don't care about games like I used to. I was a hardcore gamer one moment and then a casual gamer the next. So now i just play casually. Mainly with a family member. 

Then I try the website/blog thing. Since I've been addicted to the internet ever since I had to go to the library to get on (I no longer have to) I've always tried to create a unique place of my own online. But alas it's not as easy as it seems. And with no particular skills or knowledge I can't really create anything useful. I'm still trying but it's not something I'm really interested in. It's just to pass the time.

Last but not least my latest interest gone sour in The Paranormal. I've been into paranormal stuff since I was kid but just like with video games I lose interest the deeper I get into it. 

At the moment I'm a bit interested in photography but who knows if that will even stick or not?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Join a gym ? At least it keeps you busy but you might get bored of that as well. At least your attempting things though..... right now im merely existing.


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

^ Agreed. Doesn't even have to be the gym, just go for a run/bike ride or use an exercise bike/treadmill if you have one.

Do you like music? You could learn to play an instrument. 

Are you interested in history? The classics? Start reading some more. Depending on the weather where you are, you could go to the beach, a library or a park.


----------



## Maura (Apr 2, 2010)

Photography is nice. At first I felt a bit self conscious bending or getting on one knee with my big 'ol camera in public places. But nobody seemed to notice or care. It gives you an excuse to go to scenic places, especially natural ones which is both private and relaxing. Plus it's a hobby that gives you a great small talk subject - most people are interested in it, and will be interested in the places you've been to photo.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Martial arts might be something cool to try. It would be like the gym but with a purpose other than just getting in shape.

I used to train. Even when I wasn't in the mood, once I got there, it was always inspiring. It's on my list of things to start doing again before I hit 30.


----------



## yogaflame (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I think I can relate but the problem isn't the things I like, it's me, but not in the sense I purposely set out to start hating everything. There's things I know I should like (anime, games, sex, exercising) but my mind has set out to destroy everything I've ever loved. I think knowing that it's not the things I liked but me that is screwed up helps ease the torment for the time being until I can start enjoying things again. What I mean is that you don't have to forsake the things you've lost interest in forever because you've been hit by depression or anxiety.


----------



## blukat (Apr 14, 2010)

robalister i know how you feel. I found this forum and thread by typing in "i have no interests should i just go die?" into the google search. I've done everything you have... gaming, manga, anime, martial arts, writing, instruments, board games, cards, etc... it just seems that after doing them for a couple months the interest just fades and my interest in the people who do them also fades... it's kind of funny, I was going to go into a long treatise about how it sucks to have no interests (or friends for that matter) but now I'm starting to feel self-conscious. I'm rereading these lines to make sure my written thoughts do not appear idiotic and I'm beginning to feel the urge to stop writing. In short, maybe people like us belong in Japan where there seem to be a lot of people like us; so we can all just bum around, talk about nothing in particular and pass days quietly with no stress to be interesting because we have cool interests.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I am going to keep trying to find some hobby or activity until I get it right. No matter how things may seem you shouldn't consider just dropping dead or suicide. I'm not so sure about that Japan thing though. I don't want to stereotype but I think people in Japan are pretty hard workers with not a lot of time to slack off. But if there ever is a place like that I'll be sure to move there.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't have much interest in life either. The only thing I enjoy right now is gaming. I don't really have any career interests, besides astronomy, but I screwed up my education at school (due to SA) so I doubt i'll be able to pursue that. I also have a dream of just travelling where I wish, I hate this country i'm in and I just want to explore the world and learn new languages etc, but I have no idea how I can pursue that kind of life 

I feel trapped, and forced to live in misery :bash


----------



## a2f (Apr 17, 2010)

i think an important part of doing anything successfully involves being respected by your peers.

trying something and then quitting won't ever result in success. you have to do research and practice lots. knowing the ins and outs of any game whether it's magic or call of duty will net you major cool-points with whatever crowd it is you're trying to fit in with.

just be patient. developing your skill could take months.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Jimbe said:


> I don't really have any career interests, besides astronomy, but I screwed up my education at school (due to SA) so I doubt i'll be able to pursue that.


You're 16 years old. There are people in their 30's going back to school for a career change...


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

That's exactly how I felt for the past 2 years. 

Then I got back into fixing / maintaining computers for people and it's brought back old interests of mine. Like gardening, animal care, ect. Now I'm planning on going to school for Computer Science.

Fine one interest, when you're content with it... Find something else to do.


----------



## Miss Anthrophobic (Apr 12, 2010)

Losing interest in activities once enjoyed is a symptom of depression. But maybe you just haven't found your 'thing' yet. Living with SA can make your world very, very small. There's probably tons of activities and hobbies out there that you'll enjoy, only you might have never been exposed to them.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

To the original poster:

I was going to post something about this too. Even though I have always been weird with my SA and stuff..I did have interests and hopes. Nowadays I don't care about anything. I'm majoring in psychology and now I just have no interest in it. I play The Sims 2, its pretty much the only thing that I still have an interest in, which is kind of pathetic because I should be thinking about you know..real things. I just have no interest in things in general. 

What I thought was interesting is that you mentioned the paranormal, I used to be very into it too! Ghosts/Ufos...I still am but I care very little anymore. The few things I am interested in I can't obtain right now.


----------



## Okay (Jul 23, 2010)

*I feel ya*

I understand how you feel. I'm not sure what I want to do either and I think that's okay we're not alone in this situation. You mentioned your dream is traveling check the following website out:

http://www.tripfilms.com/

Best wishes,
M



Jimbe said:


> I don't have much interest in life either. The only thing I enjoy right now is gaming. I don't really have any career interests, besides astronomy, but I screwed up my education at school (due to SA) so I doubt i'll be able to pursue that. I also have a dream of just travelling where I wish, I hate this country i'm in and I just want to explore the world and learn new languages etc, but I have no idea how I can pursue that kind of life
> 
> I feel trapped, and forced to live in misery :bash


----------

